# Great new rep shop in stafford



## joolz00 (Mar 23, 2009)

:welcome:I have found a fantastic new shop in stafford. Its the best thing that ever came to town. Please try it out. Great prices and reps in top condition. The owner is Chris , real honest fella:no1: Top rate give it a go. Its at 18 Marston Road called -tails and scales e-mail is [email protected] or just ring him on 01785-246761 Joolz


----------

